
U.S. Terrorism Agency to Tap a Vast Database of Citizens - wglb
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324478304578171623040640006-lMyQjAxMTAyMDEwMzExNDMyWj.html?mod=wsj_valettop_email
======
tokenadult
Already on front page.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4915944>

Submitting the canonical URL helps with popular articles like this.

~~~
wglb
Usually I do a better job checking. Apologize.

